# Was ist das für ein GT ???????????



## MEGATEC (11. Juni 2007)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab da mal ne Frage an die GT Spezialisten.....
und zwar, was ist das für ein GT Bike :






- was für ein Bike ist das ?
- wie alt ist es cirka ?
- welcher Einsatzbereich ( nehm mal an Downhil / Enduro / Freeride ? )
- wie hoch war mal der ehemalige Neupreis
- wieviel ist es heut noch ca. wert ?
- wer kann was über die Ausstattung sagen - verbaute Komponenten, Qualität etc. ?
- und zu guter letzt : *taugt das Bike was ?*( OK die Frage ist vielleicht im GT Forum etwas gewagt, aber ne neutrale Antwort wäre ja vielleicht möglich   )

Wäre echt nett wenn mir meine Fragen jemand von Euch beantworten könnte.
Bild hab ich leider kein besseres - wurde mit dem Handy gemacht....

Danke schon mal für Eure Hilfe
peter


----------



## versus (11. Juni 2007)

hallo peter,

das ist ein 2000er xcr 5000 ! das 5000er ist damit das unterste der xcr-reihe und als einziges nur aus 7000er alu. der einsatzbereich der xcrs ist touren bis cross country. als dh, dirt oder freeride bike ist es trotz der ca. 11cm federweg hinten nicht gedacht und meiner meinung auch nicht geeignet.
wenn es noch original ausgestattet ist, dann kann ich leider nicht behaupten, dass es besonders viel taugt, obwohl ich ein grosser xcr-fan bin !
alivio/acera mix bei antrieb und schaltung / rst dämpfer / sr suntour gabel... 

das idrive system (über die suchfunktion findest du dazu näheres) ist meiner meinung nach immer noch ein top fahrwerk und das ist natrülich auch an deinem 5000er verbaut. 
also mit ein paar gescheiten teilen kannst du das bike sicher zu einem vernünftig bewegbaren touren-mtb machen ! die frage ist, was du damit anfangen und wieviel du investieren willst !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (12. Juni 2007)

Hi, Danke erst mal für die SUUUPER Antwort, die mir schon sehr weitergeholfen hat. Nun weis ich wenigstens nach was ich Modellbezeichnungsmäßig suchen muß !!

Ich hab das Rad bei uns im Kleinanzeigen Teil der Regionalzeitung entdeckt, das Bild hat mir der Verkäufer per Handy zugeschickt - leider ohne nähere Infos, weil es das Rad seines verstorbenen Bruders ist.
Zudem ist der Verkäufer ziemlich weit weg, deshalb hab ich gedacht ich frag erst mal hier, bevor ich die 80km fahr !

Ich hab aufgrund der Optik angenommen es wäre eher ein DH / Enduro Bike - wenns aber für xcrs, touren bis cross country ist : umso besser -
denn ganau das suche ich !  

Hat mal jemand ein GT Datenblatt, oder ne Katalogbschreibung von dem Bike ?
weis jemand wie schwer das Bike ist ??
Hab nur das hier gefunden :
http://www1.epinions.com/bike-Bicycles-All-45923-GT_XCR_5000__2000/display_~full_specs

Was wäre das Bike denn so etwa wert - bzw was würdet Ihr dafür zahlen ?
Die Preisvorstellung des Verkäufers wäre 390,-  !!
Find ich etwas viel....

Das wäre das Bike in der Original Konfiguration, oder ( hab das Bild beim googln gefunden ): 





Des i-drive System kenn ich, wollt mir mal ein 5.0 holen und würde damals hier im GT Forum schon sehr gut beraten.


----------



## korat (12. Juni 2007)

hi megatec,
hier mal der katalog-auszug.
mir persönlich wären 390,- zu viel, wenn ich mir die parts so ansehe, denn wenn man da anfängt hochzurüsten, kann man auch gleich eine nummer höher einsteigen, aber das hängt natürlich auch immer vom budget ab.


----------



## versus (12. Juni 2007)

hi peter,

ich halte 390 auch für zu viel !
für welchen zweck willst du das rad denn einsetzen ?
daran wäre fest zu machen, welche teile du tauschen MUSST, bzw. lassen kannst !
für den sportlichen einsatz würde ich zumindest den wechsel der bremsen (evtl. auch nur der beläge) und ggf. der federelemente raten. die alivio-schaltkomponenten sind in sachen funktion gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## MEGATEC (12. Juni 2007)

Hi,
wollte es für leichte Touren ( Mittelgebirge ) bis cross country nutzen !
Einfaches Gelände, nix weltbewegendes als Zweitrad in der Zeit bis mein anderes Bike neu aufgebaut ist.
XT Schaltwerk + Umwerfer + DEORE SChalthebel hab ich noch hier liegen - sollte somit also kein Problem sein , den Rest der ALIVIO gegen was besseres zu tauschen.

@korat : VIELEN DANK!!!!!!
Damit hast mich enorm weiter gebracht    

*Was würdet Ihr für das Bike zahlen ??*

Noch ne Frage : wie schwer ist das Bike ?
Der Verkäufer konnte mir dazu nichts sagen und in der Beschreibung steht nix davon ??


----------



## kingmoe (12. Juni 2007)

Ich sehe das genauso wie die Jungs, die dich ja schon sehr gut beraten haben!  



MEGATEC schrieb:


> *Was würdet Ihr für das Bike zahlen ??*



Wenn du es auch noch selber in 80Km Entfernung abholen musst, wäre meine absolute Obergrenze 300.- Euro.



MEGATEC schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage : wie schwer ist das Bike ?
> Der Verkäufer konnte mir dazu nichts sagen und in der Beschreibung steht nix davon ??



Das Chassis ist nicht das leichteste, aber auch kein tonnenschwerer bomber. Mittelklasse in seinem Baujahr. Wegen der günstigen Teile ist das Endgewicht des 5000ers aber schon recht hoch. Ich kann es aus der Ferne nicht beziffern, aber das hat mind. 15kg "auf den Rippen". Wenn du nicht Höhenmerter jagen willst, ist das aber auch zu vernachlässigen. Mit einem leichteren Reifensatz, evtl. später mal neuen Laufrädern und deinen vorhandenen Teilen sollte das schon ganz gut für deine Einsatzzwecke geeignet sein.


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
also mein (ehemaliges) XCR 4000, Bj. 97 wog original 14,5 kg. Nach einiger Bastelei kamm ich auf 12,8kg. Das XCR 5000 dürfte also etwas schwerer sein, da das 4000der bereits ne Deore-LX Teile Mischung hatte!


----------



## MEGATEC (13. Juni 2007)

So, ich hab heut mittag mal mit dem guten Mann der das Bike hat telefoniert : über den Preis lässt er mit sich reden - wenn er auch bei der Zahl 300,- böse geschluckt hat....

Er hat mir dann auch erzählt das er von seinem Bruder auch noch ein Carbon GT Rad hat. Das wäre ein Fully in Top Zustand : stand im Schlafzimmer seines Bruders.
Nen genauen Typ konnte er mir nicht sagen, aber ich nehm mal schwer an das es sich um Carbon STS handelt, so wie er es mir beschrieben hat.

*Was ist denn so ein Bike wert ??*

Vielleicht kauf ich ja doch nicht das gelbe 5000er, wenn ich da am Samstag hin fahr


----------



## Janikulus (13. Juni 2007)

ein STS Rahmen liegt zwischen 300 und schon mal 600+ wenn er in einem sehr guten Zustand ist. Ein Komplettrad so zwischen 600 und 1100+, je nach Zustand und Komponenten! Da bräuchte man schon eine genauere Beschreibung, Teileliste und Bilder.


----------

